# Amazon Appstore release petition



## Mayor Margaret (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm really upset at the fact that NONE of Nintendo's mobile apps are on the Amazon Appstore. Should I start a change.org petition to amend this?


----------



## RayisNTDO (Mar 18, 2018)

eh. most popular games aren't available on the amazon app store.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 18, 2018)

It's not on there, but do you have to go through Amazon to get the app?


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 18, 2018)

There's an easy way to install Google Play on your kindle.

I play Pocket Camp on my Kindle as well as other games, like Sims Freeplay.


----------



## J087 (Mar 18, 2018)

The direness of this truly is upsetting.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 18, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> There's an easy way to install Google Play on your kindle.
> 
> I play Pocket Camp on my Kindle as well as other games, like Sims Freeplay.



I'd really like to play Pocket Camp on my Kindle as my cell as terrible data limits. Could you perhaps PM me a link or something that shows how to be able to play Pocket Camp? I'd really appreciate it.  Thank you!


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 18, 2018)

Just follow the instructions here:

https://saintlad.com/install-google-play-store-on-kindle-fire/

Once you have Google play store installed, just download Pocket Camp from the store and sign in to your Nintendo account to get your current game data.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 18, 2018)

tolisamarie said:


> Just follow the instructions here:
> 
> https://saintlad.com/install-google-play-store-on-kindle-fire/
> 
> Once you have Google play store installed, just download Pocket Camp from the store and sign in to your Nintendo account to get your current game data.



Will this work if you don't have any current game data? I haven't been able to play Pocket Camp at all yet. Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 18, 2018)

Valzed said:


> Will this work if you don't have any current game data? I haven't been able to play Pocket Camp at all yet. Thanks so much for the link!



Yes, as long as you can download it from the google Play Store you will be able to play Pocket Camp!


----------



## Valzed (Mar 18, 2018)

TamaMushroom said:


> Yes, as long as you can download it from the google Play Store you will be able to play Pocket Camp!



Woo hoo! That's fantastic! Thank you both so much!


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 18, 2018)

Valzed said:


> Woo hoo! That's fantastic! Thank you both so much!



All credit to tolisamarie, she had all the answers and information!


----------



## Ras (Mar 19, 2018)

But do link to a My Nintendo account after starting. It’ll protect you from losing your progress.


----------

